# ¿como es el código de los condensadores que se miden en nF?



## Diodo Zener (Ago 20, 2007)

Hola,¿cual o cuales tipos de condensadores se mide  en nF ?¿y Como es el código de ese tipo de  condensadores? Porque necesito unos de 10nF,100nF,y 470nF, para un circuito y no se como buscar en mis plaquetas por no saber el código.Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradezco.


----------



## manocruel (Ago 22, 2007)

103 = 10nf
104= 100nf
474= 470nf

Lo capacitores dan el valos en pf (pico faradio), los dos primeros digitos de la izquierda definen el valor y el ultimo la cantidad de ceros.
Ej.
Para un codigo 104: 10 = 10 y 4 = 0000 por lo tanto el valor final es 100000 pf, luego haces un pasaje de unidades y dividiendo por mil te queda 100 nf.
Normalmente los capacitores de ceramico, multicapa vienen con este codigo, mientras que los electroliticos tienen el valor con su unidad directamente ademas de la tension de trabajo.
Tambien podes encontrar en los de poliester una "k" dando vueltas, es decir 47k= 47 nf
En tantalio solian venir con codigo de colores, que no recuerdo la codificacion.


----------



## Diodo Zener (Ago 22, 2007)

Gracias , ahora puedo buscar en mis plaquetas.



chau.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 3, 2009)

Las dos primaras cifras son los dos primeros dígitos del valor, y la tercera, el número de ceros que añades después.


----------



## lesther341 (Ago 10, 2010)

manocruel dijo:


> 103 = 10nf
> 104= 100nf
> 474= 470nf
> 
> ...




ME SALVASTE VIEJO SOS GRANDE JEJE, AHORA PUEDO ENTENDER ESA CODIFICACION


----------

